# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Και ομως...!Εκκολαψη!!!

## Δημητρης10

Μπορει στην εκτροφη ιθαγενων να εχω κανει τεραστια οχι απλα βηματα αλλα  αλματα θα ελεγα ωστοσο οτι στα πουλια φαρμας κοτες,γαλοπουλες,παπιες  κτλ. δεν εχω και τοσο μεγαλη εμπειρια..Ετσι σε μια κλωσσα κοτα ειχαμε  αφησει και τις υπολοιπες κοτες να γεννανε στο ιδιο τελαρο του οποιου τα  αυγα κλωσσουσε με αποτελεσμα να δημιουργηθει ενας τεραστιος πυργος με  αυγα.. Η κλωσσα οπως ηταν φυσικο δεν μπορουσε να τα γυρισει και τα εβρυα  πεθαινανε...Ετσι αμεσως καταλαβα τι εφταιγε εβαλα απο ενα αυτοκολητο σε  τρια αυγα και τα αφησα στην κλωσσα ωστε να μην τα περνει η μητερα ή η  γιαγια μου παρα μονο οσα δεν ειχαν αυτοκολητο (τα επομενα δηλαδη)...Εδω  και λιγες μερες εχει βγει ενας μπομπιρας κατακιτρινος και χνουδοτος ο  οποιος ειναι πρωιμης αναπτυξης και οχι οψιμης οπως οι νεοσσοι της  καρδερινας ,του φλωρου κτλ. δηλαδη βλεπει,περπαταει και τσιμπολογαει  αμεσως αφου βγει απο το αυγο ενω οι νεοσσοι της καρδερινας του φλωρου  κτλ ιθαγενων ειναι τυφλοι και ανικανοι να τραφουνε μονοι τους..

----------


## RacingPigeon

Χαίρομαι για την επιτυχία σου, 

ανέβασε και καμία φώτο να δούμε και να απολαύσουμε ::

----------


## Steliosan

:Youpi:

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

:Jumping0044:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Μπορει στην εκτροφη ιθαγενων να εχω κανει τεραστια οχι απλα βηματα αλλα  αλματα θα ελεγα ......


 :Party0028:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:

----------


## saxo_29

Μπραβο φιλε!!!

----------

